# Omnisphere 2.0 update & Keyscape questions



## dpasdernick (May 26, 2018)

Guys and Gals,

I never did upgrade to Omnisphere 2.0 and have lately been wondering if I should. I do use Omnisphere (I think I have v1.5) on a lot of my songs and really find it useful. With the newest update now out i'm wondering if it's been a paradigm shift for you Omnisphere users? The upgrade price felt a little steep at $249 and that is why I refrained from getting it. 

Also, is Keyscape a "must have"? I'm not looking at it for the "real sounds" but mostly as an add-on to Omni and for the Keyscape Creative patches. again, Price has held me ack on this one as well. I do have both Trillian and Stylus RMX and am a fan of Spectrasonics products.

Any thoughts?

All the very best,

Darren


----------



## String-for-sale (May 26, 2018)

Yes, both are must-have. If you consider the upcoming Omnisphere 2.5 update, with all the new features on top of that, it's a must have. As for Keyscape, you get a ton of new sounds inside Omnisphere with the Creative Keyscape.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 28, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> I never did upgrade to Omnisphere 2.0 and have lately been wondering if I should. I do use Omnisphere (I think I have v1.5) on a lot of my songs and really find it useful. With the newest update now out i'm wondering if it's been a paradigm shift for you Omnisphere users? The upgrade price felt a little steep at $249 and that is why I refrained from getting it.
> 
> ...



Did you upgrade to Omni 2? I'm still on the fence, do you think it's a worthwhile?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 28, 2018)

Sooo dependent on Omni2 features each User values. Bringing in my own audio files is not yet a big deal for me, but
4,500 new pathches, Phrase-based Soundsources for granular synthesis, 25 cool new FX, are worth the Upgrade cost. 
Maybe most important …… I purchase many 3rd Pty expansion libs, and key ones require Omni2 . e.g. Pluginguru.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 28, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Did you upgrade to Omni 2? I'm still on the fence, do you think it's a worthwhile?



Haven’t done it yet. I’m thinking about buying a Korg Kronos and it’s pretty pricey. Since omnisphere isn’t ever on sale waiting to upgrade isn’t saving me any money.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 28, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Sooo dependent on Omni2 features each User values. Bringing in my own audio files is not yet a big deal for me, but
> 4,500 new pathches, Phrase-based Soundsources for granular synthesis, 25 cool new FX, are worth the Upgrade cost.
> Maybe most important …… I purchase many 3rd Pty expansion libs, and key ones require Omni2 . e.g. Pluginguru.



And of course the awesome new 2.5 upgrade which will be free for Omni 2 users. You get 2 extra oscillators (4 in total now) and even more fun, hardware integration!
It's explained here much beter then I do now, but it is one heck of an upgrade that will be available somewhere mid summer I believe (doing the beta now)

https://www.spectrasonics.net/news/news-content.php?id=111

Edit: and saw the 2.5 was already mentioned, missed it, but guess it can't be said enough


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 28, 2018)

I think I'll just get it. The only reason I wait is because of the US/CDN exchange rate....my price goes from $249US to $340CDN.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 28, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I think I'll just get it. The only reason I wait is because of the US/CDN exchange rate....my price goes from $249US to $340CDN.



You can buy probably local an boxed upgrade version which likely will give you a better rate?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 28, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I think I'll just get it. The only reason I wait is because of the US/CDN exchange rate....my price goes from $249US to $340CDN.



 yeah ..... for me here in US, makes many Euro-only purchases ~20% higher. 
Your CDN xchg hurts .... but you will really enjoy Omni2 !


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 28, 2018)

Jaap said:


> You can buy probably local an boxed upgrade version which likely will give you a better rate?



It's $340+tax here (CDN), they know they have us by the short and curlies.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 28, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> It's $340+tax here (CDN), they know they have us by the short and curlies.



Bummer


----------

